# Qmail-pop3d and virtual users

## wizy

I have qmail and qmail-pop3d working now.  They are both working perfect for all the users on the system.  Now I want to get the next part of the setup done.  How do I set it up to allow me to add users with pop mail boxes that do not have user accounts on the computer?

----------

## Nitro

You can do it with qmail without anything extra, but it really a mess, and not worth it in my book (when I did it at least).  Instead I highly recommend you take a peek at vpopmail.  Vpopmail rocks, it lets you add users on the command line, set quotas, change passwords on the fly, add several domains in seconds.

If you want to get even fancier, you can install Inter7's qmailadmin, and administer the whole thing from the web.  :Smile: 

Tell me how that goes.  If I get time this coming weekend I'll try and make an ebuild for it.  Sooner I make an ebuild for it, the sooner I can convert my server to Gentoo.  :Smile:   Well, I have to do some other stuff too.

----------

## roman

I'd very appreciate the ebuild file for this combination too!!!

qmail,vpopmail(vmailmgr ??),mysql,qmailadmin,squirremail

one user account for each domain, a lot of email boxes in

each domain without unix account.

Please, Please,Please, do that ebuild...

for example - net-mail/qmail-virtual-web ???

Roman.

P.S. I'll send you a postcard from Czech Rep.   :Wink: 

----------

## Guest

There's 2 good walkthrough type deals here - http://www.pgregg.com/projects/qmail/index.php and here - http://www.whirlycott.com/phil/pop3.html

After I read those two I had a full functional setup across multiple domains and whatnot. Once you get a feel for the procedure it becomes very easy to add/remove things by hand. Automation is certainly keen if you have to manage dozens of domains with dozens of accounts but outside of convienance those walkthroughs get you going asap.

-h

----------

## Nitro

 *roman wrote:*   

> qmail,vpopmail(vmailmgr ??),mysql,qmailadmin,squirremail

 

Not a fan of vmailmgr, when I tried it, it was nothing next to vpopmail.  :Smile: 

 *Anonymous wrote:*   

> There's 2 good walkthrough type deals here - http://www.pgregg.com/projects/qmail/index.php and here - http://www.whirlycott.com/phil/pop3.html 

 

I'd like to add www.lifewithqmail.org to the list.  It is well written in my opinion, and the guy has a nice qmail script that will show you the status of qmail and what not.

Funny that you mention http://www.whirlycott.com/phil/pop3.html, I submitted the xinetd configuration.  :Smile:   I now use daemontools as explained by www.lifewithqmail.org, and vpopmail instead of that method.   :Smile: 

----------

## Hellfire

wheee, fun with a fresh mozilla install... oy. 

I haven't read "Life with Qmail" yet, but it is by one of the author/collaborator people involved with the qmail project so by definition it should be helpful. 

I didn't "set up" my system per those links either, so I'm not sure if the actual mileage on them is viable but if you read the theory you can assemble your own version easily. For instance, I brokem my domains and users up substantially more than they indicated simply for management purposes on my end. A little forethought and metalog go a long way towards a clean setup. :)

-h

----------

